# Sexing my Auratus



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

I recently picked these guys up from a reptile show. I did my best to find a male and a female out of the bunch, and im hoping to see what you guys think. they are about 10 months old

here are the pics

frog 1


































frog 2


























ill try and get some better pics soon but this is what I have right now


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

I would say the second one is definitely a female...need better pictures of the toe pads on the first one.


----------



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

here are some more pics of frog 1


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah I mean it looks to me like you have a pair man! Any other opinions? The toe pads on the first one (if it is a male) will have more of a T shape than those of the female, which is what the second frog looks like to me.


----------



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice! i did my best trying to pick out a pair at the show. Frog #1 definitely has larger toe pads then frog #2 after looking at it closer, and they are the same age. Wooo!


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

It looks like a male and a female. Mine call in the morning a lot. You should hear some calling in a couple months.


----------

